# Gateway purchase question



## Billski (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello, I am currently trying to purchase a gateway-3ds and paypal is my only option as to getting a card and after many days of searching I have come to only one website that still offers paypal as a purchase method for their gateways.

This site is nds-card.com and I was just curious as to anyone that has purchased from them in the past if they had a good experience or not as I also see that the shipping they offer is free but says they are not responsiblefor lost cards which is a bit on the scarey side when dishing out that kind of money. They say they're a gbatemp trusted reseller so I figured Id come to this site to find out what you guys as a community have to say. Thanks to anyone who took the time to read over this.


----------



## Billski (Jan 20, 2015)

bump anyone have some insight on this?


----------



## DoJo_Master (Jan 20, 2015)

I buyer 4 dstwo's shipping took a little white but it worked great for me!


----------



## Billski (Jan 20, 2015)

> I buyer 4 dstwo's shipping took a little white but it worked great for me!


Thanks bud for the insight.  Anyone purchase a gateway from them though as they claim they are not responsible for loss of product, and the wont give a tracking # for it due to the fact they state gateways have a high cost and low profit for them.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 20, 2015)

Can you get a Visa gift card?


----------



## Nollog (Jan 20, 2015)

I've seen them advertised on this forum, and they seem to have some kind of badge, so probably legit.


----------



## Billski (Jan 20, 2015)

alright I ordered one i'll leave some feedback after I receive the product to give some insight since there wasn't much to be given.


----------



## DoJo_Master (Jan 22, 2015)

Billski said:


> Thanks bud for the insight. Anyone purchase a gateway from them though as they claim they are not responsible for loss of product, and the wont give a tracking # for it due to the fact they state gateways have a high cost and low profit for them.


 
Its like may contain nut's its a risk your going to have to take... (XD I risk my life daily)


----------

